# اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
اقترح باذن المسيح انشاء قسم للبرامج الدينية للكمبيوتر و الموبايل و باذن المسيح هكون اول المشاركين ربنا معاكم شكرا


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> +++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
> اقترح باذن المسيح انشاء قسم للبرامج الدينية للكمبيوتر و الموبايل و باذن المسيح هكون اول المشاركين ربنا معاكم شكرا


 

*حبيبي في قسم للجوال و قسم للبرامج و اكثر المشاركات هناك مسيحية فتفضل و شارك في هذه الاقسام*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## العجايبي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخ الملك العقربعلى هذا الموضوع الجميل وهى فكرة عظيمة اما الاخ الزعيم هناك شىْ اوضحه لك ان الاخ ملك العقرب كان يقصد الاستقلال بقسم البرامج المسيحية و الدينية عن باقى الاقسام ليكون له قسم منفرد قائم بذاته باْذن المسيح واكون اول المشتركين به ايضا  سلام رب يسوع معكم   وشكرا:t33: :yaka: :smil12: [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## Michael (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحقيقة البرامج الدينية قليلة بالقسم بس نشوف ازدياد اكيك اكيد هنعمل قسم مستقل بذاتة

سلام ونعمة *


----------



## العجايبي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اود ان اشكرعلى الاخ michael Magdy و اود ان اطمئنه  ان باْذن المسيح اكيد نفتح هذا القسم قريب جدا سوف يفتح وشكرا   

         سلام و نعمة على الجميع


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
1000 شكر يا جماعه علي هذا الاهتمام ***و اخص بالشكر الخ  MichaelMagdy و الاخ My Rock و الاخ  العجايبي ***و ارجوا من ادرة المنتدي اخذ الموضوع بعين جاده شكرا  صلاتي معكم ++++


----------



## عمود الدين (26 يناير 2007)

انا عن نفسى موفق


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا عمود الدين يل رب يجعله بفايدة


----------



## diana (27 يناير 2007)

وانا كمان هصوت معاكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

يارب يسمعو صوتك


----------



## tina_tina (1 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 فبراير 2007)

العفو اي خدمة صلي من اجلي


----------



## merola (16 فبراير 2007)

فكرة حلوة كتير


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

بس محش راضي


----------



## monlove (17 فبراير 2007)

اقتراح جميل وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا مون


----------



## rimon.k (17 فبراير 2007)

يلا بسرعة .......الرب معانا ............................تفكير جميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

يا رب


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2007)

انا برحب بالموضوع ده بالتوفيق olling:


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2007)

دعمكم معانا


----------



## ابن العذراء (18 فبراير 2007)

العجايبي قال:


> شكرا يا اخ الملك العقربعلى هذا الموضوع الجميل وهى فكرة عظيمة اما الاخ الزعيم هناك شىْ اوضحه لك ان الاخ ملك العقرب كان يقصد الاستقلال بقسم البرامج المسيحية و الدينية عن باقى الاقسام ليكون له قسم منفرد قائم بذاته باْذن المسيح واكون اول المشتركين به ايضا  سلام رب يسوع معكم   وشكرا:t33: :yaka: :smil12: [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE]



انت تعرف الملك العقرب منين عشان تعرف وجهه نظره


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2007)

انت تقصد اني انا داخل ني 2 اسم لا ديه مش طرقتي علي العموم شكرا علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2007)

و متهيالي كلامي واضح في الموضوع و مش محتاج شرح


----------



## تاله (22 فبراير 2007)

شو يعني باذن المسيح ما عم بفهم يعني المسيح هو الرب تبعنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 فبراير 2007)

*

تاله قال:



			شو يعني باذن المسيح ما عم بفهم يعني المسيح هو الرب تبعنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


آى هوى الرب تبعنا هوى ياللى خلقك و خلقنا هوى الله​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2007)

جميل يا فراشة كلامك بس هو بسئله بصفة السخرية مش من باب العلم شكرا يا فراشتي


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

انا عندى اقتراح للأخوه القباط
ارجو انلا يكون سبقني السه احد
وهو ...لماذا لا يتعلم الأخوه الأقباط لغتهم ويتكلموها  في تعاملاتهم اليوميه  ...  خاصة وهم اكثر من 10و000و000  وهم اكثر من السريان والاّشوريين والكلدان   مجتمعين وكلهم يتكلم لغته فى البيت والشارع وفى كل مكان


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

اخي الحبيب اقتراح جميل بس اكيد انت عارف انت مصر القبطية كانت من اعظم الدول المتحدثة با القبطية و بعد الغزوا العربي الاستيطاني و تعريب الدواوين و استبدال الغة العربية بدلا من القبطية و منع تداولها بالقوة و بعد ذلك  اقتصر استخدمها في الصلاه و الكنيسة القبطية بس اذاي نرجع لغة اتمنع تداولها من 1200 سنة رد عليا


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

اخى الملك العقرب
الاّرشميين والكلدان والاّشوريين والارمن واليهود كلهم كانوا تحت الحكم الاسلامى وحرموا عليهم  التكلم بلغاتهم ....لكن هذا كان زمان اما اليوم فكل قوم يتكلمون لغتهم الخاصه   فهل الحكم الاسلامى فلى مصر يمنعكم الاّن ؟   لا اظن   صحيح الحكم اسلامى ...وخبيث ولكن هذا الخوف لا مبرر له الاّن    ولن يستطيعوا منعكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

صديقي الغزيز كيف ترد نشر لغة شبه مندثرة من 1200 سنة نحن نحاول جاهدين تعليم اللغة رغم صعبتها لاكن الله معنا من قال لك اننا لا ندرسها بتعمق اناها محور طقوسنا و صلاتنا و انت ما الغة التي تصلون بها انا اعتقد انك من السريان صح


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

اخى الملك العقرب
اى لغه لها قواعد وضوابط من السهل التحدث بها   خاصة انها مستعمله ولو حتى بالكنيسه  المهم انها موجوده ويتكلم بها ولو فئه قليله من الناس  فلا تقتلوا لغتكم بايديكم وتساعدوا المسلمين على ذلك


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

*انا لا اقول ذلك لقد انشانا معهد الدرسات القبطية  ده غير الكلية الاكريليكية التي انشاءها القديس مرقس الرسول باسم مدرسة الاسكندرية و تطورة حتي الان ده غير الكثير من الكنائس التي تقوم بدور كبير في تعليم الغة لابنئها و علي الجانب البرمجي توجد الكثير من السي دي  و علي جانب المراجع هناك الكثير من الكتب و المراجع صدقني يا صديقي نحن لا نكل علي دهم هذة اللغة كل ده غير برامج تعليم اللغة علي قناة اغابي المسيحية علي القمر الصناعي تيلي ستار و انا اشكرك باسم الاورذوذكس علي خوفك علينا و ارجو ان ترجع المسيحية الي عصرها الذهبي و يتم الاتحاد بين الطوائف و نرجع الي عصر قوتنا و اتحدنا حول العامل صلي من اجلي*​


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

اخى الملك العقرب 
هذا مما يسعد كل مسيحى اين كان ولكن الاخوه الاقباط عامة" كسولين فى تعلم لغتهم   واليوم كنا على البال توك نتكلم فى هذا الشأن  وما نريده من الاخوه الاقباط شوية نشاط وشكرا"


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

عندك حق بس اهو بنحاول رغم مشاغل الحياه


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

اخى الملك العقرب
الاّشوريين والاّراميين لغات قديمه جدا" ولكن لا تزال لغات محكيه ومتداوله عند اصحابها وما تقومون به عظيم ولكن يجب ان يكون بنشاط بين الناس اكثر بكثير مما نرى    والا فانكم تكرسون مقولة  بعض الناس بان الاقباط جبناء  وانتم ليسوا كذلك  فانتبهوا لهذا   وشكرا"


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

لا من يقول هذا نحن ليس بجبناء و انت اكيد سمعت عن ثورات الاقباط الاخيرة في الاسكندرية و بعض المدن الاخرة صح


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

ياريت بس بسرعة ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

اكيد يا يا اخوتي صلوا من اجلنا مع العلم اننا تحت الضغط الدائم


----------



## romanybekhit (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

الفكرة د ي جميلة طبعا]​


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح اكيد هيعجبكم*

مرسي يا جميل


----------

